# ATV Requirements?



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Am I required to wear a helmet and get a ORV sticker when going on the ice to fish?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Yes. Helmets must be worn all the time, private or public property.

Yes, you must have your ORV registered when using on the ice. 

The only time an ORV does not have to be registered is when an ORV is operated solely on private property by the owner of the property, a family member of the owner, or an invited guest of the owner.

[This message has been edited by boehr (edited 01-08-2001).]


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Boehr
Not to sound to stupid, I bought a green ORV sticker for my quad. Is this just a trail sticker and do I need to register at the secretary of state? I have always registred my boats and snowmobiles. I just bought it new ad thought I paid for title and registration. I got the title from the Sec Of State last week. I guess I should pull out the paper work.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

There is no trail sticker for ORV's like there is for snowmobiles. The 2000 ORV stickers are green and should say ORV on the sticker. It sounds like you are OK. ORV stickers can be purchased from many different license agents.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2001)

Here we go again LOL. if i come to michigan and visit one of my sons on his farm. Do i need 1. to wear a helmet. 2. get a michigan orv sticker if i already have a ohio rv sticker ? thanks in advance 


gare


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Same answer as above.

Yes. Helmets must be worn all the time, private or public property.

The only time an ORV does not have to be registered is when an ORV is operated solely on private property by the owner of the property, a family member of the owner, or an invited guest of the owner.

If you operate on public property then you must get a Michigan registration. You can never operate on roads unless you have license plates on it just like a car.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2001)

i understand about the license on the car . But my car has Ohio plates and registration on them ? Just like my 4 wheelers  is Ohio 's registration ok. Down here if people have there vehicles registered in there state Ohio recoginizes it .


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

It must have a Michigan ORV registration if operating on public lands. Your Ohio registration doesn't pay for trails and education in Michigan and that's what part of the money from registrations pay for.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2001)

neither does my Ohio turck plate pay for michigan roads . But i can still legally drive there . I was just wondering if they had maybe the same kind of program . here we allow people to ride in ohio with there home state stickers .


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

In a way your Ohio license plates do pay for roads in Michigan because there is federal monies involved in roads too, ie gas taxes, etc. There are no federal monies involved in ORV trails, education or ORV enforcement.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2001)

i do not feel like getting in a long debate with you over this little dispute. Like i guess it all depends on what the definiton of is IS? LOL I would hope then all the Michigan trails do not go through federal land . and that i am re imbursed for the gasoling tax i buy up there for my bikes 

Now my last question in this matter is 

Is there a way i can (here in Ohio) Get a michigan registration by mail ? If i can what do i need to do to register this . If this is not in your area i COMPLETELY understand . 

LIKE MANY OTHERS ON HERE I REALLY THANK you for taking YOUR TIME and answering all the questions )


gare


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I don't believe you can get an ORV registration through the mail but you can stop at any license agent, K-Mart. local sport shop, whatever, and purchase an ORV registration just like a hunting license etc. You can try 517-373-1204 which is the number of License Control in Lansing, they might be able to do it by mail.


----------



## r440 (Feb 6, 2001)

i read an article from the det.news where a guy got caught riding a motor cycle on the road without a helmet got caught and fought the ticket he won,they said that there really is no helmet law in mich because the way it is wrote and that the officers take it upon them selves to inforce this law that really has no mean,i personaly always wear a helmet but found this article interest and was wondering if it was really trueand also is the green sticker the registration or do i need to go to secretary of state to register


> Originally posted by boehr:
> *Yes. Helmets must be worn all the time, private or public property.
> 
> Yes, you must have your ORV registered when using on the ice.
> ...


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I would disagree with what the judge said but you are talking two completely different laws here. The motorcycle helmet law is under Act 300 or commonly refered to as "The Motor Vehicle Code", The helmet law (and ORV registrations) for ORV's is in the ORV Law which is a part under the "Natural Resources and Environmental Protection Act"

I know there are some judges who disagree with the helmet law for motorcycles on the road but know of none with a conflict of helmets for ORV's. Beside that, you can not operate an ORV on the road. 

You can obtain an ORV registration from any license agent that sells hunting and fishing licenses.

If you would like to review the ORV Law, here is the site: http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/law_book/statutes/code/part811.html 



[This message has been edited by boehr (edited 02-06-2001).]


----------



## r440 (Feb 6, 2001)

so according to the law we need a helmet to cut our grass,roll our lawn or even load the qaud?i'm not trying to be sarcastic or stir up nothing just need to be informedand i do respect what the dnr does for us and thanks for the info wish there were more people like you around


> Originally posted by boehr:
> *I would disagree with what the judge said but you are talking two completely different laws here. The motorcycle helmet law is under Act 300 or commonly refered to as "The Motor Vehicle Code", The helmet law (and ORV registrations) for ORV's is in the ORV Law which is a part under the "Natural Resources and Environmental Protection Act"
> 
> I know there are some judges who disagree with the helmet law for motorcycles on the road but know of none with a conflict of helmets for ORV's. Beside that, you can not operate an ORV on the road.
> ...


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

*If you want to be technical, yes* you must if you are rolling or cutting the grass with an ORV (a riding lawn mower is not an ORV). To be honest with you though, I don't know anybody, although I'm sure there are a few, that use an ORV for that purpose. Everytime you turned the tires would tear up your lawn.

As far a loading your ORV, it's not a safe practice to be riding it while loading it. Yes I know many do but it's still not a safe practice. I've loaded ORV's on trailers and into the back of trucks many, many times and never road it to load it.


----------

